# Dog Microchipping To Be Compulsory



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Compulsory dog microchipping likely to be announced this week but I was really surprised to read that only about 5,000 dogs are already chipped. A good number of those must be on here and the vast majority must belong to other Motorhomers and Caravanners.


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

WildThingsKev said:


> Compulsory dog microchipping likely to be announced this week but I was really surprised to read that only about 5,000 dogs are already chipped. A good number of those must be on here and the vast majority must belong to other Motorhomers and Caravanners.


Good. This has to be the way forward. 8)

Steve


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

Whole heartedly agree


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

I don't believe the figure I posted (from BBC), it must be more like 5,000,000.


----------



## LovesickFerret (Mar 20, 2012)

It should be the law that all dogs are micro chipped, in fact it should be all pets where possible. When we ran a ferret rescue we advised new owners to have their ferrets micro chipped, you would be surprised how many were lost, found AND returned because of it!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Great idea :roll: , we have two that never leave our premises.
Chips will not prevent a dog attack .

Maybe cats, thieves , miuggers and rapists will fall into the must chip category.

Another way for the government increase VAT revenue.

Dave p


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I agree Dave, however, the muggers and rapists MUST be fitted with gps tracking chips. 8) :wink: 

tony


----------



## ched999uk (Jan 31, 2011)

Great idea, but I hope that the existing chips are valid!
Hopefully the fines for not chipping will be BIG.


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Good and about time.


----------



## alicksuwd (Aug 12, 2008)

how is this going to be policed?

are we going to see a return of the dog licence?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

The irresponsible owners will just ignore the law. They never had licenses in the old days. Have a wild unchipped dog and one can deny ownership.
Many do not have their dogs vaccinated anyway.

So it will just be a revenue collecting exercise IMHO.

I have a few spare chips for the cats that dig and foul in my garden. They weigh about two ounces and are made of lead :wink: 
Dave p


----------



## Bill_H (Feb 18, 2011)

Should it become law, perhaps we should all get one of these each...

http://www.amazon.co.uk/MICRO-ID-MI...HE4Q/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1335026533&sr=8-1

Then, when we get attacked by a savage dog, we can take time out while it's gnawing our leg to scan the offending animal with a view to berating the owner.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I've got a better one than that, works on all age,type, of chips.

tony


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

compulsory 3rd party insurance coupled with micro chipping and genetic figure printing might be a step forward - then all those little piles on the pavement or nicely wrapped piles hanging in someones hedge could be tested and sent back to their owners!!


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Dire warning .........


----------



## Darloboy (Oct 27, 2010)

The BBC news entry states

'About 5,000 owners a week already voluntarily choose to microchip their dogs.'

The Dogs Trust website includes the following

Since being introduced in 1989, over 4 million dogs and cats have been microchipped, and this number continues to grow at an estimated 8,000 registrations per week.


----------



## gj1023 (Feb 23, 2010)

Personally and without thinking of any ulterior motives by anyone, I think it is way overdue. We are in the 21st century and this technology has been around a long while. It is pathetic that in this day and age the only requirement is a a collar and tag.

You pay hundreds for a dog and then don`t pay a tenner for micro- chipping, totally ridiculous .

The lady over the road has just got a lovely dog from a rescue place, because it was found and not claimed, if it had a chip the original owner would not be missing him


Gary


----------



## SomersetSteve (Oct 4, 2011)

We've had ours chipped for years now, they're not usually let off the lead other than in enclosed areas but they could possibly escape and we'd be devastated to loose one.

As for the irresponsible owners, not being chipped could mean their dog being taken from them - it might also reduce the number of Pit Bulls being passed off as Staffies.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hopefully this is the first stage in a strategy that will end with dogs being traceable to their breeders. Any dog found to be neglected/suffering from hereditary disease/aggressive/straying would either be returned to the breeder or a claim made against the breeder.
This would have the effect of closing down all the money making breeders/puppy farms and leaving the dog world with just the responsible ones. These responsible breeders would not sell puppies to irresponsible owners - end of dog problem.


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

It amazes me how many people don't have their dogs chipped, the only other known chipped dog in our village came from Dog's Trust, as did ours. Even more amazing is how few have their dog insured. Our Insurance Co would not include 3rd party as our dog came with a "dangerous" tag so we just joined Dog's Trust as 3rd part comes free with membership.
We even have some friends who haven't put a collar and tag on their dog and its forever escaping from their garden! We've found it and taken it home with us on a number of occasions.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

You need to call the dog warden the next time you find the dog. I had to do this after I returned a boxer so many times it thought it lived part time with me! I took this action after I tried phoning the owner to come get her dog and she told me to turn him loose and he would find his own way! It was pitch dark.
The Dog Warden told me the fines go up each time the dog is returned by them. The owners were due a £300 fine the last time I called him to collect the dog.


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Reading Patp's post makes me wonder why people comment about things they no nothing about. 
Hereditary diseases are not the property of puppy farms and so called back st breeders, they can happen to everyone who breed dogs. They can even happen to humans, even you Pat, how do you know what is carried in your family, or do you want human carriers to be stopped also. These diseases can skip generations.
As for selling to unsuitable owners, how do you know who is unsuitable and who isn't. I do various checks, on the net, i visit the home and watch the people, and yet i have personally forcibly rescued two of my puppies from owners who just got fed up with the pups. Yes i agree that unscrupulous breeders should be stopped, but dont class us all as being bad just because the pup develops a problem or the new owner cannot be bothered.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.

If you are a responsible owner who loves their dog you will already have it chipped, so if the worst comes and the dog is lost for any reason there is a way to get your friend back..

If you are not bothered or are worried that your dog might attack another dog or human then you probably would not want the route back to you to be available..

One of the many downsides of having your dog chipped could be.. If it causes a traffic accident, and your dog was at fault of causing the said accident, would the insurance company sue you for not keeping your dog under control, so would you need insurance to cover your dog against such situations, etc etc etc..

The mind could boggle, but only if you are a responsible owner!.

ray


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

BEEGEE said:


> Reading Patp's post makes me wonder why people comment about things they no nothing about.
> Hereditary diseases are not the property of puppy farms and so called back st breeders, they can happen to everyone who breed dogs. *They can even happen to humans, even you Pat, how do you know what is carried in your family, or do you want human carriers to be stopped also.* These diseases can skip generations.
> As for selling to unsuitable owners, how do you know who is unsuitable and who isn't. I do various checks, on the net, i visit the home and watch the people, and yet i have personally forcibly rescued two of my puppies from owners who just got fed up with the pups. Yes i agree that unscrupulous breeders should be stopped, but dont class us all as being bad just because the pup develops a problem or the new owner cannot be bothered.


Firstly you have no idea how much knowledge of dog breeding I have. Secondly, us humans, unlike many pedigree dogs, do not breed with our fathers, mothers and siblings. And yes I do know that the KC have just banned this practice. Too little too late, for some breeds, comes to mind.

All of my puppies stayed in their first homes until they died.


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

Yes Pat i agree that i do not know how much knowledge you have, and i apologise for that. However i will still question some of your points, sadly some humans do interbreed, and thats from the lowly bred to the aristocracy.
I never mentioned the Kennel Club, but you are right they will not register close breeding, but puppy farmers do not register so still do it.
You state that all the puppies you bred died in there first home, that suggests that it was a long while ago, well things have changed a lot since then, and people are not the same, this is a throw away world and that includes animals, so it is hard to sift out the potentially bad owners. I have been involved with dog breeding for nearly 40 years, so i think that two returned is pretty good.
You state that you hope this is a strategy that will end in the animal being returned to the breeder or a claim against the breeder, what about the owner, responsible breeders don't make dogs aggressive, aggressive owners do that. What if a dog is stolen from it's home, used in fighting etc then dumped, should the breeder be responsible, i don't think so.
I have chipped every dog i've owned and bred from the time chipping started, but the Govt are saying that they are to be chipped just after birth, that is ridiculous, chipping can transfer infections to puppies until the inoculations take affect. Also with larger breeds it is known that the chip can migrate to any part of the body as they grow, this means that the chip will be missed when tested, as they only check the neck area.
Whilst there are people who breed for quick profit, fighting, kudos and gang status all the chips in the world will not stop it.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Apology accepted.
Yes it was a long while ago and I deliberately gave up because the dog world is, as you know. fraught with the wrong sort of people. Hence my strong opinions and I apologies to you if you took offence at them. It was not my intention to offend any of the good breeders out there.
I think the press have been (surprise surprise) a little lax with the facts. My understanding now is that the puppy must be microchipped before they are six months old. Of course these are still only proposals. 
As you say it will not directly stop dogs being used as weapons.

What must be done it to stop dogs getting into the hands of the wrong people. My idea is that if no one sells them a puppy then they will move on to other ways to amuse themselves. The only way to stop people cashing in on the demand for fighting type dogs is to make them responsible for the dogs they breed. Yes is it tough on the good breeders but don't our dogs deserve it? If it saves one child from being attacked it will be worth it.
I look forward to a day when it is very very difficult to buy a puppy and breeders are so spoiled for choice with prospective owners that they can find really good permanent homes for every one of their puppies. If one needs to be rehomed they will have a waiting list of prospective owners who missed out on a puppy from the litter initially.
Having to take responsibility for the dogs they breed would almost certainly make puppy farmers give up which, on its own, would be a major achievement!


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

We don't have a dog since our beloved Bessie died. We also don't have cats, since our last (Mimi, aged 20) died.

We decided travelling in a MH wasn't fair on pets, so we haven't had any more since we got the MH.

If anyone wants to chip their dog for free:
http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/deals/bargains-deals-discounts/dogs-trust


----------



## gaz44 (May 21, 2009)

The Missus here........I breed and all my puppies are microchipped before they leave me at 8 weeks old, I register them in their new owners name too so theres no excuse for not getting it done.

As someone has said already compulsory micro chipping will only be done by law abiding owners.

I dont really see a solution... unless they are going to arm the police with scanners so they can check for chips whilst out on the beat, maybe they should employ people to do just that and issue an on the spot fine to the owner, though then they could give false names and addresses...... so back to square one! :roll:


----------

